# New Walther



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Picked up a new gun, hope it's as good as the PPS M2 I have.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, a P99 Compact. Nice! :smt1099


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks' and it's a 40, I looked for one for a while. Everyone wanted over 500, for it and 90% had to order it. I found this on the CDNN auction, got it for 300 with 20 shipping. The only one they put up for auction, a place out of Florida, SSD International. Hoping it warms up a little bit to shoot it, kills me just looking at it, waiting to try it out.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

joepolo said:


> Thanks' and it's a 40, I looked for one for a while. Everyone wanted over 500, for it and 90% had to order it. I found this on the CDNN auction, got it for 300 with 20 shipping. The only one they put up for auction, a place out of Florida, SSD International. Hoping it warms up a little bit to shoot it, kills me just looking at it, waiting to try it out.


Sounds like you got a good deal on an awesome pistol. I bought this one on sale, and got it for 300 + tax, NIB.








It is the PPS M2 in 9mm. I cleaned it, but have not shot it yet....maybe this coming weekend. Gotta love the Walthers, especially for these prices! :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I just got a fullsize model again.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

berettatoter said:


> Sounds like you got a good deal on an awesome pistol. I bought this one on sale, and got it for 300 + tax, NIB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I got lucky on that one. I have the pps for a while, I paid 300 used thought that was a good deal at the time. I'd take the walther over the shield any day, I have both . They both shoot very well, and accurate to, the pps just seems easier to shoot.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I was search of a single stack, quality 9mm sub compact and discovered the PPS m2. Most I found were in the sub $400 range and just then I stumbled on one (non LE) for under $280 and $8.00 shipping. Needless to say it's on its way to my FFL. Hope it's as good as the reviews.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Darn, I really like the looks of that PPS. It's a sexy looking pistol and probably comfortable and reliable. Personally, I'm waiting for the new PPQ SC (sub compact) to come out in 45 ACP, but maybe they'll introduce this one in 45. Who knows? I've just decided all new defensive handguns (except mouse guns) I may purchase in the future are going to be .45. I just like tossing out that larger punkin ball. I thought about a Kel-Tec Sub 2000 in 9mm, but my little Mini14 folder does the same darn thing pretty much, so no more 9mm. Those I now have like the PPQ and Shield will eventually be upgraded.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

A little update on the p99c. Had it out a couple times, not a single malfunction, shoots really nice. My problem is getting used to the 40 s&w, with the grip being so short. The PPS is still shooting perfect, accurate and easy to shoot. Both shoot fine with my reloads, actually better, been using WIN-231, and CFE Pistol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Craigh said:


> Darn, I really like the looks of that PPS. It's a sexy looking pistol and probably comfortable and reliable. Personally, I'm waiting for the new PPQ SC (sub compact) to come out in 45 ACP, but maybe they'll introduce this one in 45. Who knows? I've just decided all new defensive handguns (except mouse guns) I may purchase in the future are going to be .45. I just like tossing out that larger punkin ball. I thought about a Kel-Tec Sub 2000 in 9mm, but my little Mini14 folder does the same darn thing pretty much, so no more 9mm. Those I now have like the PPQ and Shield will eventually be upgraded.


Just read a write up on that PPQ SC, and it sounds to be an impressive pistol. Stacks up well beside the G26. Personally, I would take the PPQ over the G26 any day.


----------

